# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Groeninge (Campus Kennedylaan)

## pruts

Algemeen Ziekenhuis Groeninge (Campus Kennedylaan)
President Kennedylaan 4
8500 Kortrijk

Deze campus vond ik nog niet terug, vandaar dat ik ze zelf aanmaak. Heb op korte tijd al veel ervaring met dit ziekenhuis. Mijn ervaring bestaat uit een opname op gastro en intensieve zorg en het chirurgisch dagziekenhuis in het kader van ambulante behandelingen. 
Algemeen vind ik dit ziekenhuis heel modern en van alle comfort voorzien, hotelfunctie is top! Artsen zijn goed, de vriendelijkheid van de verpleging liet op gastro soms te wensen over! Ook de wachttijd tussen dat je op de kamerbel duwt en dat je ook effectief iemand ziet bedroeg meermaals een uur! Vooral 's nachts was dit meer als hinderlijk! 
Van het chirurgisch dagziekenhuis kan ik deze minder goede dingen niet zeggen, verpleging is altijd vriendelijk en komt zo snel als ze kunnen. Ook op intensieve zorg waren ze vriendelijk, van kennis voorzien en betrokken. 
Nadeel aan dit ziekenhuis vin dik wel dat ze (tot op heden natuurlijk) nog altijd aan het ziekenhuis aan het bouwen zijn (niet dat er lawaaihinder is) maar dit maakt dat ze al hun specialisaties nog niet in alle campussen hebben, zo kwam ik met een E aanval op intensieve zorg terecht, terwijl dit meer iets was voor een stroke unit op neurologie (maar die hebben ze daar 'nog' niet)

----------

